# PCB Pier Selection



## Youngp (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm going to visit PCB for two days next week. Y found two piers, Dan Russel and County pier. I'll try to catch Flounders, Pompono, Sheepshead, or some Spanish. Which one you recommed? Do they sell live baits (minnows, shrimps, fiddler crabs) at the pier? Thanks for any information.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 23, 2012)

Check out Half Hitch tackle for live bait!


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Dec 25, 2012)

look up emeral coast pier fishing for up to day reports'
\


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 25, 2012)

My preference is the city pier but the county out performs it at certain times.


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 26, 2012)

Not a pier recommendation, but if you want to catch fish, you can catch plenty of pompano and whiting in between the shore and the sandbar on pieces of peeled shrimp. Standard slip rig with 6 lb. flouro leader. Might run into a red drum too.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 28, 2012)

GASeminole said:


> Not a pier recommendation, but if you want to catch fish, you can catch plenty of pompano and whiting in between the shore and the sandbar on pieces of peeled shrimp. Standard slip rig with 6 lb. flouro leader. Might run into a red drum too.



X2...
The whiting bite has been pretty good lately..


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 28, 2012)

Will be a little more difficult without a boat but if you go to the jettys at st andrews park you should be able to catch some red fish on an incoming tide. Can pick up some pin fish(choffers) at treasure island marina. GL





IMAG0483 by wall12ace, on Flickr


----------



## robertyb (Jan 2, 2013)

recurve36 said:


> look up emeral coast pier fishing for up to day reports'
> \



Emerald coast site is no longer in usage, new site is www.panhandlepierfishing.com

There are daily reports for all the piers on www.northwestfloridapierfishing.com


----------



## robertyb (Jan 2, 2013)

Probably too late to help you but both piers are catching a few fish. Flounder, whiting mostly. A few Pomps off the County pier lately.
Just got off phone with one of the guys there and forgot to ask what was caught today.  Duhhhhh!!!!!


----------

